# American chief Slicer



## Bam478 (Nov 18, 2021)

I bought this american chief slicer  made by the american slicing company. Im having a hard time finding any info on this slicer.  Any one have any info on this.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 18, 2021)

Have pics?

Ryan


----------



## Bam478 (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Bam478 (Nov 21, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Have pics?
> 
> Ryan


I posted the data plate. I'll post some more later when i get home


----------



## Bam478 (Nov 21, 2021)




----------

